# Manfrotto 290 series tripod review (MT293A4)



## TheKenTurner (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys! So I've had this tripod for a little while, and I LOVE it. I made a video review (below) to help out other people. If you have any questions, feel free to leave them below, or on the youtube page  thank you!


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2012)

Work on the lighting and the white balance.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah, where I filmed the first part,  the lighting was terrible, but I couldn't do all the specs etc, where I filmed the actual review :/


----------



## thierry (Jan 4, 2012)

nice looking tripod for the money. def need to work on your video skills though. 


Amazon.com: Manfrotto MK293A4-A0RC2 293 Aluminum Compact Tripod Kit with Ball Head with Quick Release: Camera & Photo


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's a great tripod. And I think when I filmed this, I was in auto mode... I use Manual now


----------

